# dog days of summer in the North East



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Well we finally got hit with some real hot humid weather up in the north east.. not that i was complaining.. but this past weekends been hot humid and just plain uncomfy to be outside in... 

you southeners are probably more used to it.. here in maine we've had hardly any hot humid weather so far this year.... gladly... it was about 85-90 but high high humidity..


hows it in your neck of the woods???


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Very hot and muggy:flamedevi High 93


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Been just like that since mid april.........would not have it any other way, except would like more rain to go with it, and not just get humidity from the rivers, lakes and swamps............100+ deg and 100% humidity is what the south is all abaout!

Highest temp I ever was in was in Kuwait. 142 deg, and less than 1% humidity............of course green lawns and yards are not what I would call common..........Only place you could actually wear a T shirt for a month and never get it to stink!

Then again there was so much stuff over there that stunk maybe the T shirt did smell afterall but it was so minor as compared to everything else that stunk, you and everyone else just did not notice it!:furious: :furious: And I thought Vietnam smelled!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

95w/ high 90s humidity.. Hottest summer that comes to mind in the last 20 yrs.:flamedevi 

It has gotten to the point that if I come home and sit in the AC I will not go back out into the heat.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It hasn't caught up here yet...just checked the thermometer and at 3:00PM its 62*....a little _nipply_ out I might add.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I'm with SJ

It's been sunny and mid 70's all of August. Our first hot day of the summer was Saturday - hit about 90. The Strait is up to about 77 so a great day for swimming, or wave jumping if you prefer that.

I didn't get out, but I'm going to PEI tomorrow to move over my 3rd son and his girlfriend. He's going to school there for the next two years. We'll get to the beach on Tuesday.


----------



## mtn man (Aug 1, 2004)

Yup, overall it's been a pretty cool and damp summer here in Vermont -- until this weekend which has been brutally hot and sticky. Some thunderstorms just came crashing through about an hour ago (headed in your direction, SJ). Maybe that will cool things off. Funny thing is, we would have spent this weekend out at the lake, except that school begins on Monday, so we had to spend the weekend getting the kids geared up for that. 

Our southern friends have to contend with this sort of weather from April through October, and after just one weekend, I'm ready to go nuts! It really would have been nice to be out at the lake......


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Yesterday the heat index reached 101F for the first time this year. I felt lousy and was soaken wet just walking around at the local antique tractor and engine show. Anything over 75F is hot for me. :dazed: 

Mark


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I used to live in Alaska, now live in OK. yesterday was Heat Index of 108 degrees but had a decent day to pour concrete last Tuesday, only 85 actual and the promise from the weather wizards is cooler so just right to start framing my little project on Tuesday after 7 days of letting the slab cure...

With wx like that there is nothing to complain about but at my age no one in there right mind would listen anyway and who could blame them??

There are a lot worse places in this world and I have been to most of them!!

Dean


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Typically we get 90-95 degrees plus and high humidity here in my area. Last week, though temps were down in the 80's, the humidity made the heat index high, a couple of days in the 110's. We have also been getting hit with a lot of rain this past week and severe thunderstorms, with hail and high winds. All in all, a typical Missouri August.


----------

